

The Meltdown That Brought Our Startup to Its Knees for 15 Hours - dangrossman
http://groovehq.com/blog/downtime

======
jacksoncage
Like part - "No longer will infrastructure be a “feature” to be weighed and
prioritized against others in our backlog. It’s the foundation of everything
we have, everything we do, and it will be treated as such."

